# Lighting 15.8x15.8x15 inch aquarium (15g)



## jlilly (Dec 8, 2018)

Can someone please help me find a medium to high output light for an aquarium this size? I will be dosing CO2. These dimensions have been tough, most lights aquarium 18" or longer. Maybe some kind of clip on?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC!

A "cube" tank, especially one that small, can be lighted with a small, but bright light suspended above the top of the tank. The light will spread out to give good light intensity over the whole tank. I have never used this type of light, so I don't have any specific recommendation for one.

If you are a do-it-yourself type, you can easily make a good LED light that will work well, too.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Shape and size-wise, maybe the Kessil cylinders or disc-shaped LEDs? Not sure about the intensity.
Or, look at hanging a terrestrial grow lightbulb over the tank in a suitable fixture.


----------



## Eri Mar (May 31, 2014)

I have the same tank dimension and I have a Kessil A80 on it and it does a good job but It won't color red plants very well, its great for med to low light plants. The Kessil 160A should grow anything but if you want a less expensive option them get an 6500k LED light from ebay with at least 25 watts.


----------

